# Racing heart



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

I have had several different heart palpitations since having IBS and acid. Missed heartbeats, irregular beats (slowing down then 3 or four fast ones) I have also had very fast palpitations which are very very frightening. I have been rushed to hospital several times, it terrifies my Husband! It is a nightmare. I have been told there is nothing wrong with my heart, after batteries of tests. I know this doesn't help with your problem. All I can tell you is anxiety makes it worse. Go to your Dr and get tests done, it will calm your fears and make it easier to live with. My Dr gave me Beta Blockers which helps lower my blood presure AND calms my heart. Good luck, I hope they sort it out for you. I know what you are going through.


----------

